

Mathematics behind Hadoop-based systems - nathanmarz
http://nathanmarz.com/blog/hadoop-mathematics/

======
febeling
I think the assumption that many important Hadoop applications run in a
while(true) loop is a bit naive, exactly because you would expect this kind of
build-up on any traffic spikr or performance degradation.

